# Can anyone tell me what synths are used in this song (Omnisphere / Spire ) ?



## ManicMiner (Sep 18, 2020)

I like this track:
Cold As Ice, Tommy remix.


Very nice soft plucks and gentle pads.
I'm guessing its Omnisphere, or is it Spire or is it something else?

I know the Spire sound, and these sounds seem slightly thicker than what Spire can produce. Obviously you can add plugins to thicken and widen the sound.


----------

